# Second Home Destinations



## jcjl1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone joined this club?  Apparently started w/ HCC investor money (not Kirchner).  I have received a 75% discount offer on initial deposit.  Anyone else?


----------



## travelguy (Jul 30, 2011)

jcjl1 said:


> Has anyone joined this club?  Apparently started w/ HCC investor money (not Kirchner).  I have received a 75% discount offer on initial deposit.  Anyone else?



That seems like the standard deal BEFORE any negotiating.  I don't know much about this club but the origins of it are pretty murky IMHO.  Also seems like a strange patchwork of properties.


----------



## cattledog (Jul 31, 2011)

Haven't joined, received the same offer.  E-mailed for details about #points/night at various times of year and current availability of properties, I've only received a canned response back.  Hoping for more detail, will keep you posted.

Properties seem to be born from ex association with HCC, one of SHD owners supplied properties to HCC in exchange for equity in HCC.  Obviously that had an undesirable ending for about everyone.  Properties that were not part of HCC deal - don't know about them.  Leased?  Bought by club?  Other owners bringing as equity?

TBD.


----------



## wildcatsuk (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spelling*

The latest email I received from SHD was full of typos.  Doesn't give me much confidence.  As a former HCC member, we switched to Hyatt and Hilton timeshares and have been very happy...


----------



## lprstn (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend them. Also, there are other ways to stay nice places/vacation homes that you can explore and save money.


----------

